# RAF Wyton Bomb Store



## jsp77 (Oct 4, 2016)

I visited this with Rubex one evening, was a nice relaxed visit looking round the many bomb stores on site. As the sun went down there was a lovely sunset.

*on with the Photos*


https://flic.kr/p/MFh6JS


https://flic.kr/p/MHZznn


https://flic.kr/p/MFgEjd


https://flic.kr/p/MFgAhq


https://flic.kr/p/MRng8p


https://flic.kr/p/MNiWFQ


https://flic.kr/p/MNiVij


https://flic.kr/p/MHZGmn


https://flic.kr/p/LTUEvi


https://flic.kr/p/MFgsf3


https://flic.kr/p/MFgnm5


https://flic.kr/p/MFgh7h


https://flic.kr/p/MHZceV


https://flic.kr/p/MFgbpA

*thanks for looking*


----------



## smiler (Oct 4, 2016)

Nicely Done, I liked it, Thanks


----------



## Palmtrees11 (Oct 4, 2016)

Like that, you're spot on with the sunset. Spot on.


----------



## HughieD (Oct 4, 2016)

That's one cracking set and one cracking sunset.


----------



## Rubex (Oct 5, 2016)

I'm quite lucky that this is only 5 minutes from me. That sun set really was lovely. Great pics jsp77, I really enjoyed wandering around here


----------



## Sam Haltin (Oct 5, 2016)

The shots of the sunset does it for me as well. A good report.


----------



## Wrench (Oct 6, 2016)

Nice work.
As many have said I'm liking the setting sun shots.


----------



## Newage (Oct 6, 2016)

Love a good bomb dump............

Cheers Newage


----------



## rockfordstone (Oct 6, 2016)

always wanted to get in there. nice one guys


----------



## borntobewild18 (Oct 25, 2016)

.........

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## shatners (Oct 26, 2016)

Really nice set of pics mate


----------



## Haydn cornwell (Aug 7, 2021)

Lovey pictures, Especially the redundant crane controls! Love a good control panel.


----------



## Hayman (Aug 8, 2021)

Haydn cornwell said:


> Lovey pictures, Especially the redundant crane controls! Love a good control panel.


These days it would be wireless.


----------



## Wrench (Aug 9, 2021)

Hayman said:


> These days it would be wireless.


Haha you think? Maybe in the raf but ours don't even have a wired pendant, still the old pull ropes on all 5 of the cranes we have


----------



## Hayman (Aug 9, 2021)

Tbolt said:


> Haha you think? Maybe in the raf but ours don't even have a wired pendant, still the old pull ropes on all 5 of the cranes we have


At least there are no batteries to go flat!


----------



## Wrench (Aug 9, 2021)

Hayman said:


> At least there are no batteries to go flat!


This is true


----------



## Wrench (Aug 9, 2021)

Tbolt said:


> This is true





Hayman said:


> At least there are no batteries to go flat!


----------



## Hayman (Aug 10, 2021)

Thank you very much for the photo: this picture is truly worth a thousand words. It is something I have not seen before. Did each of the chains attached to the steel rods work a rocker switcher - for up/down, across/back, along/back? And the one that is chain only? I love the bare wires for the traversing hoist. 440 volts AC? Some years ago I was illiciltly walking around a third rail tram or railway depot. To make serevicing easier, the tracks were several feet off the ground, and the live rails were within touching distance.


----------



## Wrench (Aug 10, 2021)

Hayman said:


> Thank you very much for the photo: this picture is truly worth a thousand words. It is something I have not seen before. Did each of the chains attached to the steel rods work a rocker switcher - for up/down, across/back, along/back? And the one that is chain only? I love the bare wires for the traversing hoist. 440 volts AC? Some years ago I was illiciltly walking around a third rail tram or railway depot. To make serevicing easier, the tracks were several feet off the ground, and the live rails were within touching distance.


No sir its DC 

Yes each one is left right, fed bkwd, up down as you say, the chain only is power on and off


----------



## Wrench (Aug 10, 2021)




----------



## Hayman (Aug 11, 2021)

Tbolt said:


> No sir its DC
> 
> Yes each one is left right, fed bkwd, up down as you say, the chain only is power on and off


Of course, there would need to be an on-off switch. But DC? Was that just for the controls?


Tbolt said:


> No sir its DC
> 
> Yes each one is left right, fed bkwd, up down as you say, the chain only is power on and off


Of course, the on-off switch. But DC? Just for the controls? Were the motors not three phase AC?


----------



## Wrench (Aug 11, 2021)

Hayman said:


> Of course, there would need to be an on-off switch. But DC? Was that just for the controls?
> 
> Of course, the on-off switch. But DC? Just for the controls? Were the motors not three phase AC?


No sir, dc cranes.....makes it more interesting


----------



## Hayman (Aug 12, 2021)

Tbolt said:


> No sir, dc cranes.....makes it more interesting


I've just been on the phone to a friend who spent most of his life mending TVs, radios, etc. He had his own repair shop in west London. He thinks it most likely that the electricity supply in the area was DC, hence the crane being DC. Parts of west London were still on DC in the 1960s, being converted to AC street by street. Edison lost out on DC transmission, because there is less line droppage with AC. Why did you say the cranes being DC "makes it more interesting"?


----------



## Wrench (Aug 12, 2021)

Hayman said:


> I've just been on the phone to a friend who spent most of his life mending TVs, radios, etc. He had his own repair shop in west London. He thinks it most likely that the electricity supply in the area was DC, hence the crane being DC. Parts of west London were still on DC in the 1960s, being converted to AC street by street. Edison lost out on DC transmission, because there is less line droppage with AC. Why did you say the cranes being DC "makes it more interesting"?


Try and get someone to fix em and you'll find out  
Everyone is frightened of em these days


----------

